# Update On The Evil One...



## kevyn (Jun 9, 2004)

I'm sure we all can remeber this photo...







Here's me and the culprit. Amazing what a little TLC will do for even the nastiest of retics. I just wish he didn't darken up when ever I take him out. Oh well if this is as bad as his moods get from now on I'm okay with it.


----------



## Ricko (Jun 9, 2004)

nice one, is that nick on your head in the second pic from the evil one as well?? has the other retic left the water yet?


----------



## instar (Jun 9, 2004)

What vivid color kev, Wow! its beutiful, no wonder you forgive it trying to chew your head off .


----------



## zoe (Jun 9, 2004)

thats really pretty  

i must say i thought this thread was about muzzy tho :wink:


----------



## kevyn (Jun 9, 2004)

> nice one, is that nick on your head in the second pic from the evil one as well?? has the other retic left the water yet?



Thanks for noticing. But that nick is evil, it's an evil zit. Thanks again for pointing that out to everyone. :wink: And this will answer your second question...


----------



## hugsta (Jun 9, 2004)

Lucky he's still only small for a retic. I hate to see what a 20footer would do to your head. :shock: 

Still he's a lovely snake and if that's his colour darkened up, would love to see how bright he normally is


----------



## zoe (Jun 9, 2004)

lol who's been picking their pimples then? :wink: 

beautiful snakes kev


----------



## kevyn (Jun 9, 2004)

> must say i thought this thread was about muzzy tho



Okay I give up, what the hell is muzzy?


----------



## Ricko (Jun 9, 2004)

there is nothing to say about them except they are awe inspiring. nice pic mate. so have you got male and female or 2 of the same??


----------



## Ricko (Jun 9, 2004)

muzzy is afro's snake that likes zoe lol


----------



## Parko (Jun 9, 2004)

Is the evil one the snake or the owner? :twisted:


----------



## hugsta (Jun 9, 2004)

How long are they both. the one on your shoulder looks a lot smaller than the one in the second retic photo.


----------



## Fuscus (Jun 9, 2004)

By the title of the thread I was expecting a tale on the "Butcher"


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2004)

Wow man sick as colouring. :!:


----------



## seanwest111 (Jun 9, 2004)

iyeah dude thats a beutiful snake u got there i wish i could own a pair of those, oh well i guess i can own them in my dreams i guess


----------



## sxereturn (Jun 9, 2004)

Kev - what gauge are your ears at? I just went from 8mm (approx. 0 gauge) to 10mm (approx. 000 gauge) last night. By far one of the most painful stretches I have ever done. They seem to get worse the bigger I go. My ears bled like crazy.


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2004)

sxe- y r u going bigger? y not leave them as they are? there're big enough. imo.


----------



## ashley_morris22 (Jun 9, 2004)

im going to ask a stupid question, what type of snake is that(full name plz) 

Thanks 
ashley


----------



## Ricko (Jun 9, 2004)

that is a reticulated python you cant get them in australia, well not legally anyways.


----------



## kevyn (Jun 11, 2004)

> Kev - what gauge are your ears at? I just went from 8mm (approx. 0 gauge) to 10mm (approx. 000 gauge) last night. By far one of the most painful stretches I have ever done. They seem to get worse the bigger I go. My ears bled like crazy.



My ears are at 0 gauge. They're going up to a 000 soon. Once my buddy gets the right taper in. Never had a problem with bleeding on any of my stretches. But the skin does tear sometimes.


----------



## Bryony (Jun 11, 2004)

yuck my skin is crawling thinking of ripping your own skin
i would have to get someone else to do it for me the first time around


----------



## instar (Jun 11, 2004)

Heres another silly question. when you say "gauge" are you talking about the thickness of an earing pin? or is that whole peice actually in your ear? If you got into neck rings, like those native women, you could accomodate a few snacks round your neck.


----------



## sxereturn (Jun 11, 2004)

Most ear piercings are 18 gauge. The lower the number, the bigger the hole. My ears are at 000 gauge, so basically, I have a 10mm hole in each ear with a giant lump of plastic through it. Cool, huh?


----------



## jimmy_the_kid (Jun 11, 2004)

how many peircings u got sxe


----------



## earthmother (Jun 11, 2004)

They are gorgeous snakes Kevyn, thankyou for showing us so that we can all be envious. lol
May I ask, how long these will grow to, and does size depend on their species? As in, are there other types of reticulated pythons that come in different sizes?

Wow plasticky lumps! That sounds hurty and not straight edgey at all sXe! Are the gauges measured the same here as in the States? 

Are you ever going to hang anvils off them? lol, I saw that 1ce. :shock: I peaked out.

Em :mrgreen:


----------



## jimmy_the_kid (Jun 12, 2004)

i got my left eye done twice my nose done in the middle my chin my tounge and 1 in my ear but i onlt leave the one in most of the time with work and all


----------



## zoe (Jun 12, 2004)

jimmy said:


> i got my left eye done twice



ouch an eye piercing! :wink:


----------



## jimmy_the_kid (Jun 12, 2004)

sorry eyebrow


----------



## jimmy_the_kid (Jun 12, 2004)

i had one of my nipples done to and that hurt like hell more than any of the otheres but that was about 2 years ago and its nearly healded over and ive only had my eye brows done proffesoinly my brothers done the rest


----------



## Incredible_Reptiles (Jun 12, 2004)

You had your nipple pierced when you were 14?!?


----------



## jimmy_the_kid (Jun 12, 2004)

yeah but i would imagian it would hurt just as much as any other age and it seemed like a good idera at the time


----------



## Incredible_Reptiles (Jun 12, 2004)

LOL Most things do seem like a good idea at the time..


----------



## Adam (Jun 12, 2004)

You are sooooo lucky kevyn!!!!!! I am very jealous!!!!! Wish I could be bitten by my retic. But I don't have one (sob). Australian laws suck ass man!!!


----------

